# Recommendations for Physio and Osteo/Chiro in NW?



## wench (23 July 2013)

Horse will be shortly moving to Warrington, and she will require a visit from the physio.

Just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a physio, as well as a Mictimoney type in the area. She's not had her McT treatment for a year, so is due one soon!


----------



## dollymix (23 July 2013)

wench said:



			Horse will be shortly moving to Warrington, and she will require a visit from the physio.

Just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a physio, as well as a Mictimoney type in the area. She's not had her McT treatment for a year, so is due one soon!
		
Click to expand...

For physio...Fiona Johnston without a doubt. Not sure if she covers Warrington though, I am near Clitheroe. 

She is VERY busy though - but IMO this just shows how great her reputation is! I wouldn't have any other physio treat my horse for a veterinary issue now. Maybe for a general massage, buit if it was anything medical, Fiona would be my first port of call!


----------



## noodle_ (23 July 2013)

annabell roberts


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 July 2013)

Annabel Roberts is excellent.


----------



## fatpiggy (1 August 2013)

Another thumbs up for Annabel and she won't insist on lots of repeat visits. If one does the job, she is happy to leave it.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (2 August 2013)

another vote for Annabel Roberts


----------



## rachyblue (2 August 2013)

Chloe Greenwood. She is lovely and is a human physio also. Max adores her and falls asleep while she's working on him.
Warrington is just down the road from me


----------



## abbijay (13 August 2013)

For an osteo I use Gill Seaton, I am further down the M6 but she probably covers Warrington, she has a page on Facebook now.


----------



## debbielinder (21 August 2013)

Bernie Bolton is very good and recommended by many vets in the area


----------



## cptrayes (21 August 2013)

If you clear your inbox, I'll PM you with who NOT to use. They missed kissing spines in two horses, one so bad it was put down, and mine going in for operation in two weeks time. Neither horse was advised to be referred to a vet.


----------



## noodle_ (21 August 2013)

cptrayes said:



			If you clear your inbox, I'll PM you with who NOT to use. They missed kissing spines in two horses, one so bad it was put down, and mine going in for operation in two weeks time. Neither horse was advised to be referred to a vet.
		
Click to expand...

can you pm me too pls? im in the area and always good to know who not to use - as i solely go off reccomendations...

thanks


----------



## wench (21 August 2013)

Hi there,

I have space for PM's now thank you!


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

I've heard recommendations for Annabel Roberts and also Gabby Kerfoot in that area for physio and Bruce Hewett for osteopathy.


----------



## cptrayes (12 September 2013)

If gabby used to be Isherwood, she is spot on.  She spotted congenital wobblers in the neck of my ten year old just by looking at how he was rippling the tiny muscle fibres in his neck, when the vet said the problem was in his back.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (12 September 2013)

I have used Andrea Townsend for the last few years. She was recommended by my vet when my horse had a sore back.


----------

